# Congratulations to Dietmar Trillus, 2010 Vegas Champion



## DCON

What release was he shooting???


----------



## field14

DCON said:


> What release was he shooting???


I don't know for sure, but he has always shot a wrist-strap, first-finger release, so I would figure that is what he won the 2010 Vegas title with.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Mulcade

I noticed that the person with the highest X count and 300 points (Braden Gellenthien) got 4th. I had thought that X count was used to determine ties and then a shoot off happens if the X counts are tied as well. Does the X count not mean much in Vegas? I'm guessing they do that just so they can add a little more drama into the shoot, but I'm just guessing. Would someone be so kind as to enlighten me?


----------



## nuts&bolts

Mulcade said:


> I noticed that the person with the highest X count and 300 points (Braden Gellenthien) got 4th. I had thought that X count was used to determine ties and then a shoot off happens if the X counts are tied as well. Does the X count not mean much in Vegas? I'm guessing they do that just so they can add a little more drama into the shoot, but I'm just guessing. Would someone be so kind as to enlighten me?


Everyone that hits 300 pts 3 times gets into the shootoff competition.

Once in the shootoff competition,
then x-count matters.


----------



## nuts&bolts

Congrats, Dietmar.

Well done.


----------



## viperarcher

Congras!


----------



## wyoming4x4

*shootoff's are great for archery.*

When shooting the big show the shootoff are great to watch. You never know. Does the top shooter with X's run out of gas. Or does the shooter who practiced and conditioned himself to prepare for a shootoff win. Like to hear some of the practice habits of the top dawg. Great shooting dietmar and nice to see a little mix up in the brand of bows to keep things interesting. Also throw a wriststrap in their to mess things up also. Got to love archery drama. It ain't over till its over. Some day maybe a bowtech might sneak in their and mess things up a little? How old is dietmar? Surrounded by all those young guys and got to give some archery lessons at the big show.


----------



## mag41vance

DCON said:


> What release was he shooting???


He was using a TRU BALL Short & Sweet Wrist strap type the last couple of years and set a World record doing so. He still uses the S&S by TRU Ball.
http://www.truball.com/index2.html


----------



## archerycharlie

I big ole CONGRATULATIONS to Dietmar for the win in VEGAS.

Yes some thought he was done long before the shoot was over but he held on for the big win.


----------



## RatherBArchery

Is this his first year shooting for PSE???


----------



## limbwalker

Dietmar (not Tietmar! LOL!), you're the man! 

Another archery rebel. I love it... 

Just like Jake Kaminski who won the men's recurve division using 2712's and a sight mounted clicker, sometimes you gotta think out of the box and just ignore the background noise... 

I was thrilled to see this win. Not only outdoor world and world cup champion, but now Vegas. You've won 'em all man! Congrat's!



> Is this his first year shooting for PSE???


Not sure, but I've noticed that while Dietmar switched to PSE, Braden has jumped ship to Mathews. And the "Aspirinbuster" Frank Addington Jr. has left Mathews for Hoyt. Who can keep up??? ha, ha. Just goes to show that it's the shooter and not the bow, despite what the marketing divisions would want us to believe.

John.


----------



## dutchy

...... some thought! :canada:

Ive had the pleasure of shooting with D for a few years now and he is an excellent archer and friend! But i can guarantee you no one from Canada was ruling him out! Ive been on the fita bail with him to witness numerous 1400's, world records and some good times!

Big Congratulations D!


----------



## blueglide1

Congrats to Dietmar,the old guy showed the kids.Crap he will be in my class in three years.
Don Ward


----------



## steve hilliard

RatherBArchery said:


> Is this his first year shooting for PSE???


yes, moved from mathews to PSE this year.


----------



## 3dshooter25

blueglide1 said:


> Congrats to Dietmar,the old guy showed the kids.Crap he will be in my class in three years.
> Don Ward


Congrats to you also Don! Great shooting. You are having a hell of a year. Keep it up.


----------



## Hoyt_em

dutchy said:


> ...... some thought! :canada:
> 
> Ive had the pleasure of shooting with D for a few years now and he is an excellent archer and friend! But i can guarantee you no one from Canada was ruling him out! Ive been on the fita bail with him to witness numerous 1400's, world records and some good times!
> 
> Big Congratulations D!


I had the opportunity to jaw with him a couple years back at Carbon Express's clearance event. Great guy...was talken to me as if he was an average Joe Archer. 

Congrats to him.


----------



## blueglide1

I watched the shoot off after ours was done.Braden G. had three inside out X holes in his target after the first practice end.He then changed his target for the first scoring end.I could not for the life of me figure out why he did that.I would have much rather shot the nice holes that were there instead of a blank face.The first scoring arrow he shot was a 9.He drooped his head and knew he was done.But I give him credit he continued his end and held up well.Even though he is now a Mathews shooter,I give the guy credit for his ability.Dietmar was the one who perserveered through the whole thing.Good on ya! Way to go. 
Don W.


----------



## featherlite

*Great shooting*

Great shooting Big D you have won them all at least once time to start over again . Good luck this up and coming year and keep up the good shooting. Team PSE and Toxofil con grats to you Rex


----------



## thwackaddict

*Dietmar????*



dutchy said:


> ...... some thought! :canada:
> 
> Ive had the pleasure of shooting with D for a few years now and he is an excellent archer and friend! But i can guarantee you no one from Canada was ruling him out! Ive been on the fita bail with him to witness numerous 1400's, world records and some good times!
> 
> Big Congratulations D!


Do you know if he uses the buckle strap or the velcrow strap?


----------



## mrolex77

thwackaddict said:


> Do you know if he uses the buckle strap or the velcrow strap?


He uses the buckle strap TruBall Short and Sweet!!


----------



## thwackaddict

*figured it was a buckle*



mrolex77 said:


> He uses the buckle strap TruBall Short and Sweet!!


I kind of figured he might use the buckle due to the repeatability factor. I know when using a velcro strap it seems it never is the same "tightness" when you put it on.

I have always wanted to try a Short N Sweet 2. This may push me to spend a little money on a new release.


----------



## NockOn

Dietmar shot the Velcro Strap for many years. I heard somewhere the reason he switched was for cosmetic reason. FITA frowns on Camo and the Velcro one only comes in camo or something to that effect.


----------

